# Warehouse Guitar Speakers



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd pass on the message, which I read from another site, that they will be introducing their Greenback clones in about 3 weeks time.

I'm a big fan of these speakers, great quality too!!! When I swapped out my Sheffields from the 5150 Cab and replaced it with Veteran 30's (Celestion V30 clones made by Warehouse Guitar Speakers) and Celestion G12T-100, what a world of difference!! Love that combo and it was very resonable price wise.

WGS are located on Ebay if anyone else is interested. 

Once again great speakers! For those Greenback fans, thought I'd pass the word.

Gary


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm waiting for their Blue Speaker replacement for my AC30... *drools*
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet! I might be interested.. my Greenback reissue have a bit too much grit. I will say that the two Sammi 50 watt speakers that are paired with them kick some major ass. [email protected] on the cleans but last I checked I wasn't wearing a skirt. Give me crunch any time of the day. 

disclaimer: I like clean tones too. In fact the chinese made g12h30's are great for clean. I am in no way suggesting that you are half a man if you play clean.... just not 100% man


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

I feel the need to point out that I am a real man, so that means I like the crunch. 
Actually, I'm not so insecure that that is my only reason for posting...it'd be funny if it was. Actually, I'm wondering how you know if warehouse will be making alnicos? I wonder how much they would end up costing. 

I have one of their V30s that I got on ebay for $22. Unfortunately, the seller didn't tell me and sent it UPS costing me an extra $37 on top of the $25 shipping. So, since the speaker ended up costing me over $80 in the end, I'm going to make sure I use it in the 2x12 cab my daddy is making me with a Private Jack (the governor is ousted for now). 
Crap! I shouldn't have called my Old Man "daddy" when the point of this post was to prove I that I am a real man.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> but last I checked I wasn't wearing a skirt


But dude, have you ever tried a skirt? I tell you: it's liberating. All that air around your boys. It's addictive.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

lol maybe I should try it.... buuuut then again, maybe I should wait until Marylin Manson asks me to tour with him. That way i'll make some cash on the side. So i wonder how good these greenbacks will be? M v30's sucked for me. And given your story about paying 80$ for one, well I am selling both mine for 85$!!


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> ...maybe I should wait until Marylin Manson asks me to tour with him.


Haha! HEY! Are you taking a stab at my guitar!??!
$85 each, or for the set?
Are you not into the whole vintage 30 sound in general, or is it specifically these speakers you don't like? 
I haven't really played with my unexpectedly overpriced one yet...it was sent home with my cabinet maker last weekend. I only merely made sure that it works. It'll probably be Christmas before the new cab is done (with the veteran in it). I think tolexing gave my dad nightmares, but he did a great job on his last cab, despite all the pain.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm selling the set for 85$. I guess am just not a V30 guy. They have an annoying upper frequency for me and they lack girth and bottom end. The greenbacks can be a tad fizzy as mine still are, but they 've got more "fat bottom" goin' on than the v30 clones. :smile:


----------



## JC103 (Oct 6, 2007)

I've got four of them for sale as well... not enough low end for me either. Good speakers if you like V30's... but they are not really my thing. Can't wait to try the greenbacks though.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

JC103 said:


> I've got four of them for sale as well... not enough low end for me either. Good speakers if you like V30's... but they are not really my thing. Can't wait to try the greenbacks though.


So how much are you willing to sell two of these for? I'd like to finish off my second cab to have the same setup as my other one.

Gary


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Kapo_Polenton said:


> I'm selling the set for 85$. I guess am just not a V30 guy.


That wouldn't be shipped would it?? How much would shipping be to postal code V2S 1J3 Abbotsford BC?


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've got some WGS available as I bought a bunch for projects but have not got round to them nor will I likely as health issues and such are making me rethink my gear situation . 
I've got 5 of the V30's in 16ohm and 5 of the CL80's in 16ohm as well . I've also got 2 each of these in 8ohm too .
Excellent speakers for the money and I do think it's important to get these broke in proper before judging the sound . I use 1 of each in a DR. Z cab and after some use they sound excellent :banana:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

does WGS make a Mesa Boogie C90 (Celestion Classic 80?) clone?

cuz i could go for 4 of those..


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

are those speakers these ones?
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Celestion-12-Guitar-amp-cabinet-Speaker-30-watts-nu_W0QQitemZ110190995345QQihZ001QQcategoryZ10171QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If you know someone who lives in the US, bid on them and get them shipped there (they only ship to the US). They always have a set of these speakers for sale. 

I think the cheapest I saw these go for were 50 or 60 for 4.


Oops just re-read what you were looking for, Classic 80. Ya they make a clone set of those.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> I've got some WGS available as I bought a bunch for projects but have not got round to them nor will I likely as health issues and such are making me rethink my gear situation .
> I've got 5 of the V30's in 16ohm and 5 of the CL80's in 16ohm as well . I've also got 2 each of these in 8ohm too .
> Excellent speakers for the money and I do think it's important to get these broke in proper before judging the sound . I use 1 of each in a DR. Z cab and after some use they sound excellent :banana:


sent you a PM


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Their Greenback clones are now for sale.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

a clone of the mesa C90 also works! i do have a buddy in the states who could get 'em, he's workin on getting me some SD's at the moment.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I won't start a new thread since this is pretty recent, but here is what I have to say:

http://warehousespeakers.com/

A show of hands-

Who would be interested in being able to purchase these fine speakers right here in Canada for a reasonable shipping price? I have 1 of his speakers, and I think they are great and well worth the price. Have a look at his website and if anyone is interested in any of these speakers, PM or Email me and let me know what speaker, and what quantity. I don't know what kind of price yet, but we're trying to keep it very close to the price he's asking for them in the States. I'm trying to bring these up here and need to have some tangible numbers to give Dave in order to justify both of us trying to make this work.

Geoff


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

gproud said:


> I won't start a new thread since this is pretty recent, but here is what I have to say:
> 
> http://warehousespeakers.com/
> 
> ...


I got 4 of his speakers waiting for me at home in Canada. I could see these being sold in Canada. Everyone likes a bargain.


----------



## Guiary (Oct 10, 2007)

Ya I agree, it's too bad I've ordered all I need... mind you that is a current statement, who knows what the future may hold


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd be in! my triple X wants new speaks, and how! christmas is a month away! lol


----------



## sudkor (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi....first post here. Would be interested in picking up a couple of these also.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Greenbacks - would like to try two of his if they break up later than that is even better for me. My celestion RI's are good tone wise, but a tad fizzy. 

g12-65's? will he ever do these? I'd try em for sure! 

And remember it all starts here because from word of mouth you get known and your numbers go up..


----------



## HIWATT (Dec 29, 2007)

I just received my quad of Veteran 30's yesterday.

They are going into a Marshall 1960B cab later this afternoon... which afterwards, will be beaten mercilessly by a 1973 HIWATT Custom 50 :rockon2:

I'll post my thoughts about them at that time, but they _look_ like a very well built driver. Every bit as well-made as any Celestion... so heres to hoping the tone holds up.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

proper thread to post a late review - i got 4 WGS British Leads from nitehawk55, put 'em in my peavey 412. excellent speakers! very smooth response, treble wasnt harsh like with the stock sheffields. more playing time when i go back to school, hopefully they will play nice with the mesa dual rec i plan on getting hehe.


----------



## HIWATT (Dec 29, 2007)

One of the 4 ended up having a bad coil rub. Bummer.

David was outstanding about it though. He sent out a replacement free of charge.

The review will have to wait another week or so.... but i liked what i heard just briefly before i pulled the bad one out... and its rare i like ANY speaker that hasnt been broken in yet.


----------

